# Microsoft’s Android phone with two screens launches on Sept. 10 for $1,400



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/12/microsoft-surface-duo-price-release-date-specs.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fail. The competition doesn't have a dividing line down the middle.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Fail. The competition doesn't have a dividing line down the middle.


Maybe it will last longer though. I don't trust folding screens. Probably designed to last about 1 year so you have to buy the next model. Hinge sounds good.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

No thanks i already have a tablet..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Microsoft and anything relating to a mobile = utter fail.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/12/microsoft-surface-duo-price-release-date-specs.html
> View attachment 497545


DOES IT HAVE 2 BATTERIES ?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good question!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Maybe it will last longer though. I don't trust folding screens. Probably designed to last about 1 year so you have to buy the next model. Hinge sounds good.


I don't want a dual screen or a folding screen, but if I had to pick, it would be a dual screen. Those folding screens are destined for an early spot in a landfill. I would be amazed if one could survive intact for 2+ years of daily use.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't want a dual screen or a folding screen, but if I had to pick, it would be a dual screen. Those folding screens are destined for an early spot in a landfill. I would be amazed if one could survive intact for 2+ years of daily use.


Twice the chances to shatter a Screen $!$!!!

1/2 the battery Life !!!

Feel the Drain !


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

I'd rather have a bullet proof hat!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kings-Full said:


> I'd rather have a bullet proof hat!


ME TOO.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I guess I’m the only one that sees an iPad folded in half...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Fail. The competition doesn't have a dividing line down the middle.


Hey!

#BlackLinesMatter

.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/12/microsoft-surface-duo-price-release-date-specs.html
> View attachment 497545


That would look fancy and professional in Uber.


----------

